# Home made Looms!



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2588360822380.2122828.1055340889&type=3

Here are the photos of our Home-made PCP pipe Looms and then we built a new Loom out of wood. 

Any and all tips and suggestions welcomed!

OR try this link: http://www.facebook.com/MeanwhileBackinSaluda

sorry.......I am trying to figure out the photo problem.......

OR try this Picasa link: https://picasaweb.google.com/meanwhilebackinsaluda/BestLoomPhotos?fgl=true&pli=1#


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Page wouldn't come up, said it is unavailable


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I will try again. Let me ask my son.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/MeanwhileBackinSaluda

See if you can link to this page and then see the photos there?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Unfortunately, you have to have a Facebook account to see the photos


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh no! OK - I will get my son to help again. Sorry.....and I will figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you have an account with Flickr.com (free) or Photobucket (free) it is pretty simple.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Try this Picasa link:

https://picasaweb.google.com/meanwhilebackinsaluda/BestLoomPhotos#


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That worked for me but I have several google accounts I don't know if people without google can see them. We will have to wait and see. I think they should be able to. I'm not sure if you can post pictures from Picasa to here but I'll look and see if they have a way and get back to you.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone. We had a good time making the looms and are enjoying weaving the rugs. Son #1 and my husband want to learn to crochet and so we will have questions about crochet later. Have a good week.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice even the hat...


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I just put up the photos of the latest rug we made on the Homemade Looms. This one is made on the wood loom - the first rug. I named the thread "A Rug named Looks like Pirate" if anyone wants to look at the photos.


----------

